# 32 rimfire made in rome ny



## Planoracer (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a 32cal rimfire pocket pistol made in rome ny.it is very old but still works.only id is rome novelties rome ny
anyone familiar with this pistol?


----------



## Jcat53 (Jul 19, 2013)

Guns were made in Rome for about 18 years at the turn of the century. They are guns that fit in the "suicide special" in the late 1800's. 
it should NOT be used with modern ammo. 
If you are interested in selling I know someone who would be interested in the gun (he's a Rome native)


----------

